# Recipes with Kimchi, lets start with Kimchi-jjigae



## valgard (May 7, 2017)

So, motivated by the recent home made staples thread I decided to start one to see people's recipes with kimchi. I will kickstart it with my Kimchi-jjigae recipe, wanna hear other's variations. This is not an attempt at being the most authentic recipe or anything, just what works for me. I do most of my cooking by eye so take my measurements with a grain or two of salt. I can't remember where did I pull the original recipe I used the first time but it has undergone a few modifications, here is how I make it.

Recipe for 3-4 portions, I make 4L of a stew full of solids .

Ingredients:
-300g skinless pork belly cut into bite size (really as much as you want/can eat without having a heart attack)
-1.5 tbsp of mirin (Korean cooking rice wine)
-freshly ground black paper (I sprinkle over the meat, no idea exactly how much)
- 1-2 Tbsp toasted sesame oil

-1.5 to 2 cups of aged kimchi (at least 2 weeks), cut into bite size
-250g firm tofu cut into bites (I do rectangles of ~2cmx3cm
-7-8 shiitake mushrooms with the stems removed and sliced (substitute with mini bella some times to save $)
-1/3 cup thinly sliced onion (brown, yellow or even shallots work for me depending on what I have)
-4 green onion stalks thinly sliced (I cut the green part at an angle for looks)
-water (enough to fill the voids

Base for the stew (not critical if the kimchi is good and well aged, critical for store bought):
1Tbsp gochugaru (Korean chili flakes)
1Tsp gochujang (Korean red chilli paste)
1Tbsp Soy sauce
1 small clove of garlic minced
ground black paper to taste
1Tbs mirin

Optional vegetables:
I like to add one to two carrots thinly sliced and some times soy beansprouts (couple handfuls) if I have at hand. 
Optional protein:
-one egg per person

Instructions:
1- Sprinkle black pepper on the pork belly and mix well with the mirin and let it rest while you prepare the rest of the ingredients.
2- Heat the pot, add sesame oil, and cook onion, white part of the green onions and kimchi until soft.
3- Add pork belly in the bottom of the pot, then the other ingredients (base, vegetables (except the green onion) and tofu). Fill pot with water until all ingredients are covered. Make sure to mix the sauce base well.
4-Bring the pot to a boil and then reduce heat to medium and cook for about 15 min mixing gently from time to time.

5- (Optional) Drop the eggs wait a couple of minutes until poached just a bit under the desired level.
6- Sprinkle green onions on top and serve in deep bowls taking care not to break the eggs if you added them.
7- I like to eat it with some steamed Jazmine rice with a bit of sesame oil and toasted sesame seeds on top.

Let me hear your versions and other dishes with Kimchi.

Cheers,
Carlos


----------



## Sillywizard (May 8, 2017)

Wow!
Thanks for taking the time and effort to write down that recipe Carlos!
It won't be anytime soon I can give this a try, unfortunately, I need to source some ingredients first, maybe send the wife away on a 2-week holiday also to avoid exposure to the...aroma.

Cheers!


----------



## valgard (May 8, 2017)

Your welcome, I use a lot of things people here take the time to write down so why not. 
Haha, yes Kimchi reeks. But having an airtight plastic bag inside an airtight container helps, that way you only smell it the you open the container. Let us know how it turns out if you do try it at some point.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 8, 2017)

Isn't the quintessential fun of jjiggae about layering all the stuff (concentrated sauce mixture in the middle) in pots or a big deep pan, pouring broth and turning the heat on and NOT mixing stuff at all, letting stuff infuse all by itself?


----------



## valgard (May 8, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Isn't the quintessential fun of jjiggae about layering all the stuff (concentrated sauce mixture in the middle) in pots or a big deep pan, pouring broth and turning the heat on and NOT mixing stuff at all, letting stuff infuse all by itself?


I think you are thinking bibimbap where the presentation is much more relevant? Not so much with jjigae (stew), and you definitely want the base infused all around, I layer the ingredients to start but don't sweat it although usually it's so full that I can only move liquid. For me the "quintessential fun" is the flavour but to each their own. 
As I said this is probably not a super traditional recipe anyways, why don't you share yours? I want to see what others are making .


----------



## Wdestate (May 8, 2017)

Not a jiggae recipe but I do passed app at my work with a blue cornmeal fried oyster, a little Kewpie mayo and some chopped kimchi wrapped in a bib lettuce leaf. Pretty delicious for parties at home to


----------



## valgard (May 8, 2017)

that sounds delicious. do you use fresh or aged sour kimchi?


----------



## Wdestate (May 8, 2017)

aged. i like the almost carbonated feel paired with the crunch, and the oyster kinda plays with some flavors in there (i use both dried oyster and shrimp in my kimchi) fresh would also be delicous tho


----------



## valgard (May 8, 2017)

I use fermented baby shrimps and dried pollack as well as seaweed and fish sauce when making my kimchi super stinky and super delicious bunch :doublethumbsup:.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 8, 2017)

thx Brother V!

Tom


----------



## valgard (May 8, 2017)

MontezumaBoy said:


> thx Brother V!
> 
> Tom



Ur welcome


----------



## panda (May 8, 2017)

Omurice with kimchi fried rice. Squeeze juices out of kimchi, chop. Fry with potatoes carrots scallions and ketchup.


----------



## valgard (May 9, 2017)

panda said:


> Omurice with kimchi fried rice. Squeeze juices out of kimchi, chop. Fry with potatoes carrots scallions and ketchup.



Gotta try this one. I make stir fry rice with kimchi but it's always random and I always end up adding sesame oil and sesame seeds.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2017)

i drive to Oakland to buy my kimchi. i usually make a version of kimchi fried rice. comes with a oozy goozy fried egg on top.

i would need to learn to make kimchi before i tackle Jjigae. i can buy a badass version (also in Oakland) for $10.99. it takes your head off, it is so good. it is actually my go-to meal when i feel a cold/flu coming on. i drive to Oakland!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 9, 2017)

come to think of it..i will probably NEVER make my own jjigae. 

too many accoutrements to handle. all the banchan for starters...and that stone bowl of rice..with the crispy rice burnt to the bottom. nothing i could recreate at home.


----------



## panda (May 9, 2017)

kimchi jjigae is literaly kimchi with left overs and water thrown together and simmered. you can use broth instead of water for even more flavor. don't be afraid to make it at home. if you want burnt rice, just leave the heat on medium high for 5 minutes longer than you normally would, scoop out the rice once cooked, then scrape the bottom for that crispy goodness.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 9, 2017)

My basic jjigae pattern (which might be horribly off): Big pan, layer of cabbage/sprouts/aromatics, dollop of gochujang/kimchi/soy sauce/sugar/... in the middle, and stack on whatever noodles/veg/proteins come handy .. fill with some kind of dashi (usually shiitake/kombu with not too much kombu does it for me)... and on the heat it goes... and usually the seasonings will diffuse more quickly than thought, without upsetting the topping arrangement much...

In any case, always have some Gukganjang around, especially if usually doing things vegetarian. Also, great for teaching people a lesson about "soy sauce is soy sauce, right?" (this stuff can stand in for chinese/thai LSS but will give a different profile - I'd not recommend it as a condiment  ).


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 9, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> when i feel a cold/flu coming on. i drive to Oakland!!



You know just plain fear can drive a cold/flu away ... might not be the kimchi!!! .... just sayin ... :eek2:

TjA


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 11, 2017)

MontezumaBoy said:


> You know just plain fear can drive a cold/flu away ... might not be the kimchi!!! .... just sayin ... :eek2:
> 
> TjA



haha..Oakland is pretty nice now..hell, i cant afford to move back to Oakland. and i would argue the restaurants are more exciting. you can actually get a seat, less cost..super good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 11, 2017)

The great thing about Kimchi is it goes well with all sorts of food making it a staple in the refrig. Use it mostly with any leftover vegetables and rice. Always keep some sort of sausage in the freezer all adds up to tasty kimchi fried rice. Love it in Ramen, Kimchi soup, burgers, even sandwiches. Good to see others here appreciate it.

Just make sure you brush your teeth & use mouthwash after eating it


----------



## valgard (May 11, 2017)

lol, the mouthwash is a must


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 11, 2017)

too funny KeithSD!

Personally love it with smoked meats (pork shoulder, brisket, etc.) cuts through that fat in such an amazing way ... sliders mostly ... just so yummy!

Tom



keithsaltydog said:


> The great thing about Kimchi is it goes well with all sorts of food making it a staple in the refrig. Use it mostly with any leftover vegetables and rice. Always keep some sort of sausage in the freezer all adds up to tasty kimchi fried rice. Love it in Ramen, Kimchi soup, burgers, even sandwiches. Good to see others here appreciate it.
> 
> Just make sure you brush your teeth & use mouthwash after eating it


----------



## Droahrig3 (May 13, 2017)

Start your jigae with house smoked bacon lardons.. my mother in law said this is delicious but its not kimchi jigae lol


----------



## valgard (May 13, 2017)

Droahrig3 said:


> Start your jigae with house smoked bacon lardons.. my mother in law said this is delicious but its not kimchi jigae lol



LOL, who cares if it's good right.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 13, 2017)

I always think anything coming close to a budae jjigae is only authentic if there is a little improvisation and inauthentic substitution in it


----------



## panda (May 13, 2017)

i add sliced hot dogs


----------

